# Lightroom not opening correctly



## SnappingShark (Jun 1, 2016)

Windows 10, lightroom 6 - been working great for months.

Now it opens and has a grey background and is "not responding" ... checking my data drive where I keep my catalog and that's all fine - all files there and accounted for.

Any ideas?
Have tried shutdown/power on, restart.
My system is free of malware and virus ... ugh

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2016)

Reload from Adobe.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 1, 2016)

Have you tried using one of the backed up catalog files instead of the current one?  LR loads the catalog file(s) on opening so it's worth a try.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, disaster struck. I didn't have any catalog backups and it appears corrupt. I did however have the original raw files. Gah!

Luckily I am not a professional photographer - but this is still painful.

So, I'm now running a full re-install of my OS - just to be safe, and ensuring all backups are in place, and working fully! Blah - time consuming, but I like this kind of stuff - just not all the potential re-work on images.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

My LR asked me every time when I exit if I want to do a backup ?


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> My LR asked me every time when I exit if I want to do a backup ?



I always "skipped til next week" hahaha


----------



## waday (Jun 2, 2016)

BrightByNature said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > My LR asked me every time when I exit if I want to do a backup ?
> ...


Note to self..... back up your catalog tonight...


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

Guess you did one too many Skips ...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 2, 2016)

I only have the backup reminder set (I think weekly), and I do it and walk away.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 2, 2016)

... and so the importing begins.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

that sounds like a major PITA
i have about 1.5 TB of raw files .....

but then, I do backups from time to time  
and when I just upgaded to LR v6, I now use multiple Catalogs.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah!

Multiple catalogs seems a good idea. I'll import these, back it up, and then create a new one for moving forward with. Just sucks that to import my originals I have to hit my super slow NAS. Maybe I'll push that back to be my resting place, rather than main storage area.


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, LR can only access 1 catalog at a time - a major limitation of LR compared to other image database management applications.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

KmH said:


> Unfortunately, LR can only access 1 catalog at a time - a major limitation of LR compared to other image database management applications.


and it has to ReLaunch when you select a different Catalog.
but I'm fine with that.  keeps my photos better organized.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 2, 2016)

Good info!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, LR can only access 1 catalog at a time - a major limitation of LR compared to other image database management applications.
> ...


The point in having an image database management application is being able to search_ your entire database_ in one go.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 2, 2016)

How do YOU do this - tags, categorize by type (landscape, portraits, location etc), color/bw - or by camera/date taken / focal length or other?

Still importing *sigh*


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2016)

Get The DAM Book: Digital Asset Management for Photographers


----------

